
Sift – a fast and powerful alternative to grep - lowmemcpu
https://sift-tool.org/
======
DLA
I've used sift for a while now and it's pretty awesome. Tons of options...the
params code portion is huge. Performance is another winning factor. Sift is
fast, even on big files.

------
mech422
This looks pretty sweet! The features listed in the 'use conditions' section
look especially interesting. Gonna give it a try ...

